# Two Dogs - trying to leash train



## Dee (Mar 17, 2011)

We have two four and a half month old puppies - brother and sister, Max & Molly. We are having problems getting them to walk on the leash without pulling. They are always together so we try to take them out together but we are now wondering should we take them out individually even though the other puppy will howl and cry when left on their own without their sibling? In general they are pretty well behaved - Molly is a lot more assertive than Max and although not always 100% obedient, they are getting more consistent. We also notice that when we try to get them to sit when they are out walking, they take a longer to respond than when doing focused training with them in the back yard - is that typical?

So - do we walk them individually or teach them to walk together without pulling on the leash? Any suggestions would be really appreciated.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

They should be trained seperately. This is why it's not recommended to raise two pups at once (among other reasons, which will come in time). Your pups should be excited and happy to train and walk with you, not be longing for the other pup. Seperate them now or regret it later.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I would definitely teach them first to walk on a leash without pulling individually and then move to walking them together. 

I think it's important they also learn that, even though they're leaving their littermate behind, the world will not end.


----------



## Dee (Mar 17, 2011)

We were kind of thinking that training individually is the way to go but we just wanted to be sure, they get on great together so we were happy to try training them together but it has become more difficult now especially where walking is concerned! I agree they need to know there's life beyond the littermate - thankfully we live in the country so nobody can hear the howls when they're separated - it sounds like total torture for the one left behind!

As for having two of them, we have a very large property that they can run around in safely all day and generally there are people around but we wanted two to keep each other company and the way they play together all day it is working out great but we want them to have manners and be well trained. We will get them spayed & neutered once they're old enough so that will help stop other problems down the road


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That's not what I meant by other problems. Best of luck to you.


----------



## clueless (Mar 24, 2011)

I have sisters that I brought home together. I found it much easier to train them together in most things but leash walking and focus was something that had to be done separately. Try taking the one you're working with as far away from the other as possible so the noise isn't as great a distraction or get someone to distract them both while working them in separate areas, even in another room. Let them look forward to going with you and doing fun things like treats and let the other one learn that making all that noise isn't going to help one bit. That's my suggestion.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> That's not what I meant by other problems. Best of luck to you.


Enlighten us all !


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

they need to be seperated even in training. they need to learn that life doesnt end when they are apart. Would NEVER suggest two pups at once. Good luck.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

kidkhmer said:


> Enlighten us all !


I'd recommend starting with this

Leerburg | Raising 2 pups at one time in a Family Setting


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Same issue*

Had the same issue! Two female GSDs. One is 7 the other 2 now, but the younger one would walk on a loose leash perfectly unless the older one whent with her. Then she would focus on the older female. They are close and do a lot together.

We cured this as the others have already said. We started seperate walks and training sessions. It has worked wonders.


----------



## Dee (Mar 17, 2011)

clueless said:


> I have sisters that I brought home together. I found it much easier to train them together in most things but leash walking and focus was something that had to be done separately. Try taking the one you're working with as far away from the other as possible so the noise isn't as great a distraction or get someone to distract them both while working them in separate areas, even in another room. Let them look forward to going with you and doing fun things like treats and let the other one learn that making all that noise isn't going to help one bit. That's my suggestion.


Thanks Clueless - we did some separate work with them today and then played with both of them after and it went really, really well. We'll stay working on them and let them know they can manage really well on their own too


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I agree, train separate. And the howling, etc. will go away as you do the separations more and more.


----------

